# Sectioning off a tank



## mymouseketeers (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi all,

I have more of a musing than a question. I have four does in a reptile tank ( sliding doors, ventilation around the sides and mesh roof ) 60cmL x 40W x 40H. Three of them are pets with the fourth hopefully going to a buck over the next few weeks. All going to plan ( I have jinxed it now haven't I :lol: ) she will give birth to a breeder with a nicer type. So will not be bred again and will live her life out as one of the pets.

I have a breeder tank set up a standard 10 gallon with a mesh top. But was wondering if I could section off the current tank for her and her pups. I was thinking of creating a mesh fly screen and placing it across the tank sectioning it off from the other three girls? I know I can create that, having done it before with fish tanks. However I was more wondering if that would be too stressful for the doe. Would she need to be completely separated from the other three?

She was the latest addition to the group and has been the instigator ever since. Any squabbling is her doing. The fights are very short lived and none physical. With them sleeping together and buddying up since day one ( they have been together for over a month ). My gut instinct tells me she would need to be separated prior to birthing. But was just curious of everyones thoughts.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I have yet to see anyone create an effective tank divider that isn't torn to bits by the mice immediately. A tank with a mesh lid is maybe $20, tops. If space is the problem, I suggest a 5.5G tank. You do want to separate her for her to have her litter, and you'll be glad the mess that the pups create isn't being compounded by the other does' mess in the same tank. Once she's weaned her litter, she will probably merge back into the does' group just fine.


----------

